# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  Kylix

## m_reza

سلام به همگی دوستان

اگر ممکنه کمی در رابطه با Kylix  توضیح بدین؟
مثلا قدرتش از دلفی بیشتره یا نه؟
در چه سیستم عاملی کار می کنه؟
کلا چه کارهایی را انجام می ده؟
رابطش با .NET چگونه است ؟
و ...

متشکرم

----------


## DelphiAmateur

دوست عزیز 
Kylix نرم افزاریهساخت شرکت بورلند(مثل دلفی)   که تحت لینوکس اجرا میشه.محیط ظاهری اون دقیقا مثل دلفی هست و مثل دلفی مبتنی بر آبجکت پاسکاله،و برای ساخت سریع برنامه های تحت سیستم عامل لینوکس کاربرد داره،به زبان ساده همون دلفیه تحت لینوکس هست!
همین طور که تا حالا متوجه شدی نمی شه از نظر قدرت اونو با دلفی مقایسه کرد چون تحت لینوکس اجرا میشه. NET . هم تکنولوژی مایکرو سافت فقط واسه سیستم عامل ویندوز هست.
...امیدوارم توضیحات من کافی باشه، در آینده نه چندان دور که مایکرو سافت به افسانه ها پیوست! :gunfire:  ما دلفی کارها به لینوکس و Kylix  کوچ می کنیم ! آب از آب تکون نمی خوره،به همین سادگی! :twisted:

----------


## Gladiator

مایکروسافت هرگز نمیمیرد  8) 

Microsoft NEVER Die

----------


## m_reza

از توضیح شما بسیار ممنونم

----------

ببین داداش 
اگه تو گلادیاتوری من ارنولدم :mrgreen: 
microsoft در اینده ای نچندان دور سوسک میشه و ما دلفی کار ها خدایی میکنیم 8) 
همینجا اعلام میکنم هر چی مایکروسافتیه شیکمشو سفره میکنم :gunfire: 
 8)  :tomato: 
اوچیک همه دلفی کار ها هم هستیم :angel:

----------


## DelphiAmateur

مایکرو سافت خواهد مرد،شک نکنید!

----------


## Gladiator

> مایکرو سافت خواهد مرد،شک نکنید!


مطمئن باش که نمیمیره .

به درخواست آقای حسن لو از این به بعد دفاعیات و شکوه های خودتون رو از طریق PM به دوستان اعلام کنید . ممنونم .

----------


## Gladiator

راستی یادم رفت بگم آرنولد جون کمتر فیلمهای خشن نگاه کن .  :lol:

----------

